# Survivor Magic Items (Misc. A-C)- BAG OF TRICKS WINS!



## lowkey13 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20 
Apparatus of Kwalish 21
Bag of Beans 20
Bag of Devouring 20
Bag of Holding 20
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 18
Carpet of Flying 20
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## OB1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20 
Apparatus of Kwalish 21
Bag of Beans 20
Bag of Devouring 20
Bag of Holding 20
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 18-2=16
Carpet of Flying 20+1=21
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Gradine (Jun 6, 2019)

Now this is a list with a lot of potential

Alchemy Jug 20
Apparatus of Kwalish 21
Bag of Beans 21 - This is the greatest ever, though.
Bag of Devouring 20
Bag of Holding 20
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19 - Not even the coolest flight-based magic item _on this list_
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## jasper (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
 Apparatus of Kwalish 21 -2 = 19 a silly one use thingy
Bag of Beans 21 - 
 Bag of Devouring 20
 Bag of Holding 20
 Bag of Tricks 20
 Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
 Broom of Flying 21+1 = 22 my ex mother in law has one. Any thing to get her away
 Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19 - 
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
 Chime of Opening 18
 Crystal Ball 20
 Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
 Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
 Cube of Force 20
 Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Apparatus of Kwalish 19
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 20-2=18
Bag of Holding 20+1=21
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Apparatus of Kwalish 19
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 16
Bag of Holding 22
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
*Apparatus of Kwalish 19-2=17* 
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 16
*Bag of Holding 22+1=23*
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 6, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 21*
*Apparatus of Kwalish 15 *
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 16
Bag of Holding 23
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 20
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 6, 2019)

I just wanted to mention these are all awesome items. Every single one is interesting in some way. Hard to choose a down-vote.

Alchemy Jug 21
Apparatus of Kwalish 15 
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 16
Bag of Holding 23
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 6, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I never realized enworld was such a hotbed of anti-lobster sentiment.



I have nothing bad to say about lobsters; they are an important part of the ecosystem (and are delicious, besides.)

But that clunky, mechanical, lobster-shaped exosuit is _dumb._


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Harzel (Jun 6, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> I never realized enworld was such a hotbed of anti-lobster sentiment.




More like a hot pot.  Prepare to be boiled!  Mwahahahaha.


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Apparatus of Kwalish 15 
Bag of Beans 21
*Bag of Devouring 16 -2 = 14*
*Bag of Holding 23 +1 = 24*
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 20
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Harzel (Jun 6, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Apparatus of Kwalish 15 
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 14
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 7, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> There is a fine line between Clever and Kwalish.



Not really.  Even if my handle was AwesomeNickName, the Apparatus of Kwalish would still be dumb.


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 7, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> Not really.  Even if my handle was AwesomeNickName, the Apparatus of Kwalish would still be dumb.




It makes for a cool mini!


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 7, 2019)

Mistwell said:


> It makes for a cool mini!



Exactly!  *Exactly.*  It is perfect as a construct, a monster, or even scenery.  But as a magic item, it's as silly as a six-legged wine barrel.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 7, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Apparatus of Kwalish 15 
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 14
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18 + 1 = 19
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 18 - 2 = 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## jasper (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
 Apparatus of Kwalish 15  -2 = 13
 Bag of Beans 21
 Bag of Devouring 14
 Bag of Holding 24 +1 = 25
 Bag of Tricks 20
 Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
 Broom of Flying 22
 Candle of Invocation 17
 Carpet of Flying 19
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
 Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
 Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
 Cube of Force 21
 Cubic Gate 20


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21 +1 = 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 13
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 14 -2 = 12
Bag of Holding 25
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 13
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 12-2=10
Bag of Holding 25+1=26
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## akr71 (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 13
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 10-2=8
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 20
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 21+1=22
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22Apparatus of Kwalish 11Bag of Beans 21Bag of Devouring 8Bag of Holding 26Bag of Tricks 21Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20Broom of Flying 22Candle of Invocation 17Carpet of Flying 19Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20Chime of Opening 19Crystal Ball 20Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20Cube of Force 22Cubic Gate 20Edit: I don't know why it did this.  I can't fix it for some reason, and I can't quote posts to respond to them.  Would someone please fix this mess for me?


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 11
Bag of Beans 21
*Bag of Devouring 6*
Bag of Holding 26
*Bag of Tricks 22*
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 20
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20

if you switch the URL to http:// instead of https:// the formatting options come back. 

Apparently this is the cause


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 7, 2019)

DM Dave1 said:


> if you switch the URL to http:// instead of https:// the formatting options come back. Apparently this is the cause



Thanks!!Edit: So apparently I can post, but I still can't give exp.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 7, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 12-2=10
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 6
Bag of Holding 26+1=27
Bag of Tricks 22
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Adamant (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 10-2=8
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 6
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 22
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 22+1=23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 8
Bag of Beans 21
Bag of Devouring 6-2=4
Bag of Holding 27+1=28
Bag of Tricks 22
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Gradine (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Apparatus of Kwalish 8
Bag of Beans 22
Bag of Devouring 4
Bag of Holding 26 - Do people still track encumbrance?
Bag of Tricks 22
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 7, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 23**Apparatus of Kwalish 6*Bag of Beans 22Bag of Devouring 4Bag of Holding 26Bag of Tricks 22Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20Broom of Flying 23Candle of Invocation 17Carpet of Flying 19Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20Chime of Opening 19Crystal Ball 18Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 16Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20Cube of Force 22Cubic Gate 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 7, 2019)

You make a mistake and edit a post and everything gets jacked up. I can not fix.


----------



## Harzel (Jun 7, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## Harzel (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Apparatus of Kwalish 6
Bag  of Beans 22
Bag of Devouring 4
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 22
Bowl of  Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals  20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of  Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal  Ball of Mind Reading 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True  Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 7, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Apparatus of Kwalish 6
Bag of Beans 22
Bag of Devouring 4 -2 = 2.
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 22 +1 = 23.
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Apparatus of Kwalish 6
Bag of Beans 22
Bag of Devouring 2-2=0
Bag of Holding 26+1=27
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Apparatus of Kwalish 6 - 2 = 4
Bag of Beans 22
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 23 + 1 = 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Apparatus of Kwalish 4-2=2
Bag of Beans 22
Bag of Holding 27+1=28
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 23
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Gradine (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23Apparatus of Kwalish 2Bag of Beans 22+1=23Bag of Holding 28-2=26Bag of Tricks 24Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20Broom of Flying 23Candle of Invocation 17Carpet of Flying 19Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20Chime of Opening 19Crystal Ball 18Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20Cube of Force 23Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23Apparatus of Kwalish 0 - Apparatus of Kwalsquish!Bag of Beans 23Bag of Holding 26Bag of Tricks 24Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20Broom of Flying 23Candle of Invocation 17Carpet of Flying 19Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20Chime of Opening 20Crystal Ball 18Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20Cube of Force 23Cubic Gate 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Bag of Beans 23
*Bag of Holding 26+1=27*
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
*Broom of Flying 23-2=21*
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23+1-24
Bag of Beans 23
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 17
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 14-2=12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 24
Bag of Beans 23
Bag of Holding 27
*Bag of Tricks 24 +1 = 25*
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
*Candle of Invocation 17 -2 = 15*
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Harzel (Jun 8, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 24
Bag of Beans 23
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## jasper (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 24 +1 = 25 nice jugs
Bag of Beans 23 - 2 = 21 I fart in your direction
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## akr71 (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
*Bag of Beans 19
*Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
*Cube of Force 24
*Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 19
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 19
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 20
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 8
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 19
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 20
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 8
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## OB1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 19
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 20+1=21
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 20-2=18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 8
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## jasper (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 19
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 16
Carpet of Flying 21 +1 = 22 come with me if you want a reboot
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 8 -2 = 6 get my mind out of your gutter.
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## akr71 (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 19
*Bag of Holding 29
*Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
*Candle of Invocation 14
*Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 6
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 20​ - Not always useful, but interesting.
Bag of Holding 27 - Useful, but boring. 
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 14*
*Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 6
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 20​
Bag of Holding 27+1=28
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 14
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 6-2=4
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 9, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 26*
Bag of Beans 20​
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 14
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
*Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 2*
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 20​
Bag of Holding 28
*Bag of Tricks 25 +1 = 26*
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 14
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
*Crystal Ball of Mind Reading 2 -2 = 0. Didn't see that coming, did you?*
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 20
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Harzel (Jun 9, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 20​
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 20​
*Bag of Holding 28+1=29*
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
*Broom of Flying 21-2=19*
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## akr71 (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
*Bag of Beans 18​*
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
*Cube of Force 25*
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
*Bag of Beans 16​*
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 25
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## jasper (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 16 -2 = 14 pinto
Bag of Holding 30
Carpet of Flying 22
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
 Chime of Opening 18
 Crystal Ball 18
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
 Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
 Cube of Force 25 +1 = 26
 Cubic Gate 20


----------



## OB1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 20-2=18
Broom of Flying 19+1=20
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 20
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 19
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 17
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 10, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 16
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 17
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 16
*Bag of Holding 24+1=25*
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
*Broom of Flying 21-2=19*
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 17
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 16-2=14​Bag of Holding 25+1=26
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18​Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 17
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 14
*Bag of Holding 24*
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 15
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
*Chime of Opening 18*
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 10, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 27*
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
*Candle of Invocation 13*
Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 10, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 24​_*Bag of Tricks 26 +1 = 27​*_Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18​Broom of Flying 19​*Candle of Invocation 13 -2 = 11*Carpet of Flying 22
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
​Chime of Opening 18​Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 24

Bag of Tricks 27 - 2 = 25​Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18​Broom of Flying 19​Candle of Invocation 11Carpet of Flying 22 + 1 = 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
​Chime of Opening 18​Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 18
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 11
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14-2=12
Bag of Holding 24+1=25
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 11
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 11
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## akr71 (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 10
*Bag of Holding 27*
*Bag of Tricks 24*
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 11
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 9
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 18
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 20
Candle of Invocation 9
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## jasper (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27 -2 = 25 you don't cut the mustard.
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 27
 Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 20
Candle of Invocation 9
 Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 20 +1 = 21 I love gated communities.


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 11, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 26* 
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 27
 Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 20
*Candle of Invocation 7*
 Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 10
*Bag of Holding 27+1=28*
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
*Broom of Flying 20-2=18*
Candle of Invocation 7
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Gradine (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
*Bag of Beans 11*
*Bag of Holding 26*
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 18
Candle of Invocation 7
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## OB1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 11
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 18-2=16
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 18
Broom of Flying 18+1=19
Candle of Invocation 7
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
*Bag of Beans 12*
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
*Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16*
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 7
Carpet of Flying 23
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 11, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 ​Bag of Beans 12​Bag of Holding 26​*Bag of Tricks 25 +1 = 26​*Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16​Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 19​*Candle of Invocation 7 -2 = 5*​Carpet of Flying 23​Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18​Chime of Opening 16​Crystal Ball 18​Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20​Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16​Cube of Force 26​Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 ​Bag of Beans 12​Bag of Holding 26​Bag of Tricks 26 - 2 = 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16​Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 19​Candle of Invocation 5
Carpet of Flying 23 + 1 = 24​Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18​Chime of Opening 16​Crystal Ball 18​Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20​Crystal Ball of True Seeing 16​Cube of Force 26​Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 12
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 5
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 14
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## jasper (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
 Bag of Beans 12
 Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 25
 Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
 Broom of Flying 19
 Candle of Invocation 5 +1 = 6 light the dark
 Carpet of Flying 24
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
 Chime of Opening 16
 Crystal Ball 18
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 14 -2 = 12
 Cube of Force 26
 Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
 Bag of Beans 12
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
 Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
 Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 4
 Carpet of Flying 24
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
 Chime of Opening 16
 Crystal Ball 18
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
 Cube of Force 26
 Cubic Gate 21


----------



## akr71 (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
*Bag of Beans 10*
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 19
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 16
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
*Cube of Force 27*
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 20
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 11
Bag of Holding 25
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 16
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 20
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 12, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 12
Bag of Holding 23
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 12
*Bag of Holding 23+1=24*
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
*Broom of Flying 21-2=19*
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 18
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
*Bag of Beans 13 *- create your own air elemental?
Bag of Holding 23
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
*Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16*
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Gradine (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 21
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16
Broom of Flying 21
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## OB1 (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26 
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 21
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 16-2=14
Broom of Flying 21+1=22
Candle of Invocation 4
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 12, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 27*
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 21
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 22
*Candle of Invocation 2*
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 12
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Harzel (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 21
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 22
Candle of Invocation 3
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Harzel (Jun 12, 2019)

Corrections for [MENTION=50987]CleverNickName[/MENTION]'s skipped votes.

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 22
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Candle of Invocation 3
Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 12, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14​*Bag of Holding 22 +1 = 23​*Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20​*Candle of Invocation 3 -2 = 1​*Carpet of Flying 24
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 13, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 14
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 25 - 2 = 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 24 + 1 = 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## akr71 (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
*Bag of Beans 12*
*Bag of Holding 25*
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
*Bag of Beans 10*
*Bag of Holding 26*
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 14
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## jasper (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Beans 10 - 2 = 8
Bag of Holding 26
 Bag of Tricks 23
 Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
 Broom of Flying 20
 Carpet of Flying 25
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
 Chime of Opening 14
 Crystal Ball 18
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
 Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
 Cube of Force 27+ 1 = 28
 Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 9
Bag of Holding 26
 Bag of Tricks 23
 Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
 Broom of Flying 20
 Carpet of Flying 25
 Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
 Chime of Opening 14
 Crystal Ball 18
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
 Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
 Cube of Force 28
 Cubic Gate 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 9
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 13, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 10
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 21+1=22
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 16 -2=14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 10
*Bag of Holding 24+1=25*
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
*Broom of Flying 22-2=20*
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Gradine (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 11
Bag of Holding 23 - Any DM cruel enough to actually enforce encumbrance rules is going to be too cruel to let you have one of these anyway.
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 25
Bag of Beans 11-2=9
Bag of Holding 23+1=24
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 13, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 26**Bag of Beans 7*
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26*Bag of Beans 7 -2 = 5
Bag of Holding 24 
Bag of Tricks 23 +1 = 24. Really good, and fun, at lower levels.
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 10
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21​*


----------



## Harzel (Jun 13, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 5
Bag of Holding 24 
Bag of Tricks 25
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 14, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 3
Bag of Holding 25
Bag of Tricks 25 - 2 = 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 25 + 1 = 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 1
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Beans 1-2=-1
Bag of Holding 26+1=27
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## jasper (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 20 -2 = 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 28 +1 = 29
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## akr71 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 27*
Bag of Holding 27
*Bag of Tricks 21*
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 29
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 22
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 12
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 23
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 10
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
*Bag of Holding 25+1=26*
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
*Broom of Flying 20-2=18*
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 10
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Gradine (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
*Bag of Holding 24 **- *All this does is let you ignore a mechanic that shouldn't exist anyway
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
*Broom of Flying 19 *- By far the superior flight item on this list
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 10
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## OB1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 14-2=12
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 19+1=20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 10
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 14, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 28*
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 24
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 12
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
*Chime of Opening 8*
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 24​*Bag of Tricks 24 +1 = 25​*​Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 12
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14​*Chime of Opening 8 -2 = 6*
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 8
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 14, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 12
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 6
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 6
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 25
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 12
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 6
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 4
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## akr71 (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 26*
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 12
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
*Chime of Opening 4*
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 4
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 26+1=27
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 12-2=10
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 4
Crystal Ball 18
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 4
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 10
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 4
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 4
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 10
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 4
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 4
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## jasper (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 10​Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14​Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 4 -2 = 2 close this down
Crystal Ball 16​Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18​Crystal Ball of True Seeing 4 +1 = 5 I am Seething this is not gone yet​Cube of Force 27​Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## OB1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 10

Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 14-2=12
Broom of Flying 21+1=22
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 2 
Crystal Ball 16

Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 5 
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 8

Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Chime of Opening 2 
Crystal Ball 16

Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 5 
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 15, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 27*
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 8
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
*Chime of Opening 0* - closed
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 5 
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 27​*Bag of Tricks 27 +1 = 28​*​*Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 8 -2 = 6*
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 5 
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 15, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27 + 1 = 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 5 - 2 = 3
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 16, 2019)

.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 28+1=29*
Bag of Tricks 28
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
*Broom of Flying 23-2=21*
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing 1
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21

Sorry for the late vote, I was watching Good Omens.
You should too.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 28
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Crystal Ball of True Seeing -1 bye bye!
Cube of Force 27
Cubic Gate 21



CleverNickName said:


> Sorry for the late vote, I was watching Good Omens. You should too.




Just about to do that now! Getting lots of ideas for D&D.


----------



## akr71 (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
*Bag of Tricks 26*
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
*Cube of Force 28*
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## OB1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 21+1=22
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 14-2=12
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## jasper (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30 +1 = 31 
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 22
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 18 - 2 = 16 what am I thinking.
Cube of Force 28
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 31
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 31+1=32​Bag of Tricks 26​Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 6-2=4​Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12​Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 4​Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12​Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21

Happy Father's Day to all the dads here!​


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 30+1=31*
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 4
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
*Broom of Flying 23-2=21*
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 16
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 16, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 16, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29*
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 5
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
*Crystal Ball 14*
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 16, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 29​*Bag of Tricks 27 +1 = 28​**Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 5 -2 = 3​*Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 29

Bag of Tricks 28 - 2 = 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 3
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 12
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 26 + 1 = 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21​


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 17, 2019)

.


----------



## bid (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 31
Bag of Tricks 26
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 1
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21​
Hold it, Captn Crunch!


----------



## Harzel (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 31
Bag of Tricks 26 + 1 = 27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals 1
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 16 - 2 = 14
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## mortwatcher (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 32 ​probably the most useful thing you'll get
Bag of Tricks  27
Bowl of Commanding Water Elementals -1 bowl movement out of this
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 12
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## akr71 (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 32 
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
*Broom of Flying 22*
Carpet of Flying 27
*Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 10*
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 26
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 32 
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 10
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 
Bag of Holding 33 
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 8
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## jasper (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29 - 2 = 27 
Bag of Holding 33 
 Bag of Tricks 27
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
 Broom of Flying 23
 Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 8 
 Crystal Ball 14
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
 Cube of Force 24
 Cubic Gate 21+ 1 = 22


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 31
Bag of Tricks 28
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10
 Broom of Flying 23
 Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 8 
 Crystal Ball 14
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
 Cube of Force 24
 Cubic Gate 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 17, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 10-2=8
Broom of Flying 23+1=24
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 8 
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Gradine (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 8 
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 27+1=28
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 8-2=6
Crystal Ball 14
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 17, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 28*Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 6
*Crystal Ball 12*
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23​


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 17, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28Bag of Holding 28
*Bag of Tricks 28 +1 = 29*
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
*Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 6 -2 = 4*
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 29
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 4
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 14 - 2 =12
Cube of Force 24 + 1 = 25
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Harzel (Jun 18, 2019)

Interesting.  This batch of items seems to have a distinct divide between those that have a constituency and those that do not.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 29 - 2 = 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27 + 1 = 28
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 4
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
Cube of Force 25
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 28+1=29*
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
*Broom of Flying 25-2=23*
Carpet of Flying 28
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 4
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
Cube of Force 25
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 28
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 2
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
Cube of Force 25
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## akr71 (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
*Bag of Tricks 25*
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 28
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 2
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
*Cube of Force 26*
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## jasper (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of holding 30 + 1 = 31 but does keep my beer cold?
 Bag of Tricks 27
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
 Broom of Flying 23
 Carpet of Flying 28
Censer of Controlling Air Elementals 2- 2 =0 WHO Farted
 Crystal Ball 12
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
 Cube of Force 25
 Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 8
 Broom of Flying 23
 Carpet of Flying 28
 Crystal Ball 12
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
 Cube of Force 25
 Cubic Gate 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 18, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 9
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 28
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27+1=28
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 9-2=7
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 28
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Gradine (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 7
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 28
Crystal Ball 12
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 12
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 18, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29*
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 28
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 7
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 28
Crystal Ball 12
*Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10*
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29Bag of Holding 26
*Bag of Tricks 28 +1 = 29*
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 7
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 28
​*Crystal Ball 12 -2 = 10​*Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23​


----------



## OB1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 29
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 7-2=5
Broom of Flying 25+1=26
Carpet of Flying 28
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 18, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
*Bag of Holding 26+1=27*
Bag of Tricks 29
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 5
*Broom of Flying 26-2=24*
Carpet of Flying 28
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 19, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 29 - 2 = 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 5
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 28 + 1 = 29
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Harzel (Jun 19, 2019)

Corrections for skipped votes from [MENTION=6801213]akr71[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6795016]Legatus_Legionis[/MENTION]

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 3
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 29
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## Harzel (Jun 19, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Harzel (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 26
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 3
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 23


----------



## akr71 (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 26
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 3
*Broom of Flying 25*
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 24
*Cubic Gate 21*


----------



## jasper (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
 Bag of Holding 28 +1 = 29 I just got more stuff.
 Bag of Tricks 26
 Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 3 -2 = 1 I didn't start the fire but will put it out
Broom of Flying 25
 Carpet of Flying 27
 Crystal Ball 10
 Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
 Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 1
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 24
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 2
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 21


----------



## OB1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Brazier of Commanding Fire Elementals 2-2=0
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 21+1=22


----------



## Gradine (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 25 - No DM Ever: I'm going to heavily enforce encumbrance rules. Here's a magic item that lets you ignore encumbrance.
Bag of Tricks 27 
Broom of Flying 26 - Why wouldn't you want to be a witch?
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 22


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 25+1=26
Bag of Tricks 27 
Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 10
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 22-2=20​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 19, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 30*Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 27 
Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10
*Crystal Ball of Telepathy 8*
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 19, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 24​*Bag of Tricks 28 +1 = 29​*Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10​*Crystal Ball of Telepathy 8 -2 = 6​*Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## Plutancatty (Jun 19, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
*Bag of Holding 24 + 1 = 25 (Iconic)*

Bag of Tricks 29*
Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 10

Crystal Ball of Telepathy 6 -2 = 4 (just thinning the herd)
Cube of Force 22
Cubic Gate 20
*


----------



## Harzel (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 25
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 27 - 2 = 25
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 4
Cube of Force 22 + 1 = 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 25
Crystal Ball 10
Crystal Ball of Telepathy 2
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 20, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 29 - 2 = 27
Broom of Flying 26 
Carpet of Flying 25 + 1 = 26
Crystal Ball 10
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 20


----------



## akr71 (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
*Broom of Flying 27 *
Carpet of Flying 26
Crystal Ball 10
Cube of Force 23
*Cubic Gate 18*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 20, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 26
Crystal Ball 9
Cube of Force 23
Cubic Gate 18


----------



## jasper (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 26 +1 = 27
 Bag of Tricks 27
 Broom of Flying 27 
 Carpet of Flying 26
Crystal Ball 9 - 2 = 7 I see threw ewe
 Cube of Force 23
 Cubic Gate 18


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
 Broom of Flying 27 
 Carpet of Flying 26
Crystal Ball 7
 Cube of Force 23
 Cubic Gate 18


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 20, 2019)

jasper said:


> Crystal Ball 9 - 2 = 7 I see threw ewe




If all the things to spy on with that thing, you're choosing female sheep?


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 7
Cube of Force 21
Cubic Gate 18


----------



## OB1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 7
Cube of Force 21-2=19
Cubic Gate 18+1=19


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27+1=28
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 7-2=5
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19​


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 28+1=29*
Bag of Tricks 28
*Broom of Flying 27-2=25*
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 5
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19


----------



## Gradine (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 5
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 20, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29*
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 27
*Crystal Ball 3*
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 20, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27​*Bag of Tricks 28 +1 = 29​*Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 27​*Crystal Ball 3 -2 = 1
*Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 1 - 2 = -1
Cube of Force 19 + 1 = 20
Cubic Gate 19

Ok, we're finally down to the set of children that are above average.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 29 - 2 = 27
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 27 + 1 = 28
Cube of Force 20
Cubic Gate 19


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 21, 2019)

.


----------



## akr71 (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
*Bag of Holding 29*
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 28
Cube of Force 20
*Cubic Gate 15*


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 29+1=30
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 28
Cube of Force 20​
Cubic Gate 15-2=13​*​*


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 26
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 5
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19​


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 3
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 19​


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 25
Bag of Tricks 30
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 4
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 19


----------



## OB1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 25-2=23
Bag of Tricks 30
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 4
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 19+1=20


----------



## jasper (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 23 +1 = 24
Bag of Tricks 30
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Crystal Ball 4 -2 = 2 balls to the wall. SMASH!
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 21, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29*Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 30
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
*Crystal Ball 0* - didn't see this coming, aye!
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 21, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29 -2 = 27*Bag of Holding 24
*Bag of Tricks 30 +1 = 31*
Broom of Flying 27 
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 20​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 21, 2019)

[MENTION=6799753]lowkey13[/MENTION] A major retcon occurred between #229 and #230.  There are now a bunch of votes on top of that.  Not sure how you want to fix since a bunch of the newer votes were for/against Crystal Ball, which was eliminated at #225.



Yardiff said:


> Alchemy Jug 29
> Bag of Holding 29+1=30
> Bag of Tricks 27
> Broom of Flying 26
> ...






Maxperson said:


> Alchemy Jug 28
> Bag of Holding 26
> Bag of Tricks 29
> Broom of Flying 27
> ...


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Harzel (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 26
Carpet of Flying 28 - 2 = 26
Cube of Force 18 + 1 = 19
Cubic Gate 15


----------



## Gradine (Jun 21, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 27
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 27
Carpet of Flying 26
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 15


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 22, 2019)

.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 28+1=29*
Bag of Tricks 27
*Broom of Flying 27-2=25*
Carpet of Flying 26
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 13


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 22, 2019)

My revote to correct the tally:



lowkey13 said:


> Post #229
> 
> (Crystal Ball -2 +1 -2 -2)
> Can revote today- @_*Tallifer*_ gets one donwvote (-2)




Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 26
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 11


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28​Bag of Holding 29+1=30​Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 26
Cube of Force 19
Cubic Gate 11-2=9​


----------



## akr71 (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 25
*Carpet of Flying 27*
Cube of Force 19
*Cubic Gate 7*


----------



## OB1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 19-2=17
Cubic Gate 7+1=8


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 8

Sorry about yesterday guys.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 6


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 22, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29*
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 17
*Cubic Gate 4*


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 29​*Bag of Tricks 28 +1 = 29​*​Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 17​*Cubic Gate 4 -2 = 2*


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 22, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
*Bag of Holding 29+1=30*
Bag of Tricks 29
*Broom of Flying 25-2=23*
Carpet of Flying 27
Cube of Force 17
Cubic Gate 2


----------



## Harzel (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 27 - 2 = 25
Cube of Force 17 + 1 = 18
Cubic Gate 2


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 25
Cube of Force 16
Cubic Gate 2


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 23, 2019)

.​​


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 32
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 25
Cube of Force 14​


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 32+1=33
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 25
Cube of Force 14-2=12​


----------



## OB1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 33-2=31
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 24+1=25
Carpet of Flying 25
Cube of Force 12


----------



## akr71 (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 31
*Bag of Tricks 27*
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 25
*Cube of Force 13*


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 25
Cube of Force 13


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 23, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 30*
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 25
*Cube of Force 11*


----------



## Harzel (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 30
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 28
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 25 - 2 = 23
Cube of Force 11 + 1 = 12


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 23, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 30 -2 = 28​*Bag of Holding 29​*Bag of Tricks 28 +1 = 29​*Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 23
Cube of Force 12​
​


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 29+1=30*
Bag of Tricks 29
*Broom of Flying 25-2=23*
Carpet of Flying 23
Cube of Force 12


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 23, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 29
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 23
Cube of Force 10


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 29- 2 = 27
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 23 + 1 = 24
Cube of Force 10


----------



## bid (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 31
Bag of Tricks 25
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 10

Hold my beer!


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 24, 2019)

.


----------



## akr71 (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 32
*Bag of Tricks 23*
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 24
*Cube of Force 9*


----------



## jasper (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
 Bag of Holding 32 +1 = 33
Bag of Tricks 23 
Broom of Flying 24
 Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 9 -2 = 7 use the farce luke cage


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 34
Bag of Tricks 23 
Broom of Flying 24
 Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 5


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 32
Bag of Tricks 24
Broom of Flying 24
 Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 5


----------



## OB1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 32-2=30
Bag of Tricks 24
Broom of Flying 24+1=25
Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 5


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 30
Bag of Tricks 25
Broom of Flying 25
Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 3


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
*Bag of Holding 30+1=31*
Bag of Tricks 25
*Broom of Flying 25-2=23*
Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 3


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
​Bag of Holding 31+1=32
Bag of Tricks 25
​Broom of Flying 23
Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 3-2=1​


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 24, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 28
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 24
Cube of Force 2


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 24, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29*
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 24
*Cube of Force 0 - the force is not with you*


----------



## Harzel (Jun 24, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 29
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 25 + 1 = 26
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 24 - 2 = 22


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 24, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 29 -2 = 27​*Bag of Holding 28​*Bag of Tricks 26 + 1 = 27​*​Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 22​


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 27
Bag of Holding 28
Bag of Tricks 27 - 2 = 25
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 22 + 1 = 23​


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 25, 2019)

.


----------



## akr71 (Jun 25, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 26*
Bag of Holding 29
*Bag of Tricks 23*
Broom of Flying 24
Carpet of Flying 23


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 29+1=30
Bag of Tricks 23
Broom of Flying 24-2=22
Carpet of Flying 23​


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 31
Bag of Tricks 23
Broom of Flying 22
Carpet of Flying 21​


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 29
Bag of Tricks 24
Broom of Flying 22
Carpet of Flying 21​


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
*Bag of Holding 27*
Bag of Tricks 24
Broom of Flying 22
*Carpet of Flying 22*


----------



## OB1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 27-2=25
Bag of Tricks 24
Broom of Flying 22+1=23
Carpet of Flying 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
*Bag of Holding 25+1=26*
Bag of Tricks 24
*Broom of Flying 23-2=21*
Carpet of Flying 22


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 26
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 25
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 25, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 24
Bag of Holding 23
Bag of Tricks 26
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 22

Papa's always got a brand new bag.


----------



## Gradine (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 24
Bag of Holding 21
Bag of Tricks 26
Broom of Flying 22
Carpet of Flying 22


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 25, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 25*
Bag of Holding 21
Bag of Tricks 26
*Broom of Flying 20*
Carpet of Flying 22


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 25, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 25 -2 = 23​**​*Bag of Holding 21​*Bag of Tricks 26 +1 = 27​*Broom of Flying 20

Carpet of Flying 22​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 25, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 23
Bag of Holding 21 + 1 = 22
Bag of Tricks 27
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 22 - 2 = 20


----------



## Harzel (Jun 26, 2019)

So each day the list seems to somehow accumulate a bunch of spurious and/or useless markup (usually INDENT and FONT tags).  While it's not the end of the world, it can be a bit of a pain in the butt.  I'm not inclined to go investigating all the posts in order to be able to point fingers, so if y'all could just check your own posts by clicking on the Source Mode button after you have edited, that would be swell.  Thanks.

EDIT: OTOH, if this is somehow unavoidable due to circumstance, just ignore this.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 26, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 23
Bag of Tricks 27 - 2 = 25
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 20 + 1 = 21


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 24
Bag of Tricks 23
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 21


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 26, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 20
Bag of Tricks 25
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 21

Someone still has to hold the bag of holding, and that's just wrong.


----------



## akr71 (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
*Bag of Holding 21*
*Bag of Tricks 23*
Broom of Flying 20
Carpet of Flying 21


----------



## OB1 (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 21-2=19
Bag of Tricks 23
Broom of Flying 20+1=21
Carpet of Flying 21


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 17
Bag of Tricks 24
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 21


----------



## Mistwell (Jun 26, 2019)

I have not been playing because I love all the items in this category. But I suppose now that we're getting down to it, I do love some more than others, a bit.

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 18
Bag of Tricks 22
Broom of Flying 21
Carpet of Flying 21


----------



## Gradine (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 16 - A magic item that only exists to allow players to ignore an obnoxious game mechanic... which you could just ignore anyway.
Bag of Tricks 22
Broom of Flying 22 - Why would you not want to be a witch?
Carpet of Flying 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
*Bag of Holding 16+1=17*  Iconic.
Bag of Tricks 22
*Broom of Flying 22-2=20*  There are better (and less ridiculous) ways to fly in D&D.
Carpet of Flying 21  Like this, for example.


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 17+1=18
Bag of Tricks 22
Broom of Flying 20-2=18
Carpet of Flying 21​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 26, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 22*Bag of Holding 18
Bag of Tricks 22
*Broom of Flying 16*
Carpet of Flying 21​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Bag of Holding 18 + 1 = 19
Bag of Tricks 22
Broom of Flying 16
Carpet of Flying 21 - 2 = 19


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 26, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Bag of Holding 19​*Bag of Tricks 22 +1 = 23​*Broom of Flying 16​*Carpet of Flying 19 -2 = 17​*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 22
Bag of Holding 19
Bag of Tricks 23 - 2 = 21
Broom of Flying 16
Carpet of Flying 17 + 1 = 18​


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 27, 2019)

.​


----------



## akr71 (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
*Bag of Holding 21*
*Bag of Tricks 19*
Broom of Flying 16
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 19
Bag of Tricks 20
Broom of Flying 16
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 27, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 18
Bag of Tricks 19
Broom of Flying 16
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## OB1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 18-2=16
Bag of Tricks 19
Broom of Flying 16+1=17
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
*Bag of Holding 16+1=17*
Bag of Tricks 19
*Broom of Flying 17-2=15*
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 15
Bag of Tricks 20
Broom of Flying 15
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 15+1=16
Bag of Tricks 20
Broom of Flying 15-2=13
Carpet of Flying 18​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 27, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 21*
Bag of Holding 16
Bag of Tricks 20
*Broom of Flying 11*
Carpet of Flying 18​


----------



## Gradine (Jun 27, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 21
Bag of Holding 14
Bag of Tricks 20
Broom of Flying 12
Carpet of Flying 18


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 27, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 21 -2 = 19​*Bag of Holding 14
*Bag of Tricks 20 +1 = 21*
Broom of Flying 12​Carpet of Flying 18​


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 28, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 19
Bag of Holding 15
Bag of Tricks 21 - 2 = 19
Broom of Flying 10
Carpet of Flying 18 + 1 = 19​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 19
Bag of Holding 15 + 1 =16
Bag of Tricks 19
Broom of Flying 10
Carpet of Flying 19 - 2 = 17


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 14+1=15
Bag of Tricks 19
Broom of Flying 10-2=8
Carpet of Flying 17​


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 13
Bag of Tricks 20
Broom of Flying 8
Carpet of Flying 17​


----------



## akr71 (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
*Bag of Holding 14*
*Bag of Tricks 18*
Broom of Flying 8
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
*Bag of Holding 12 - *sure it's useful to dodge encumbrance rules, but best?  Nah
*Bag of Tricks 19 - *now, Baggins of Tricksies.  Can't quite put my finger on it, but I like it for some reason.
Broom of Flying 8
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## OB1 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Survivor Magic Items (Misc. A-C)- THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!*

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 12-2=10
Bag of Tricks 19
Broom of Flying 8+1=9
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 11
Bag of Tricks 17
Broom of Flying 9
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
*Bag of Holding 11+1=12*
Bag of Tricks 17
*Broom of Flying 9-2=7*
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## Gradine (Jun 28, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 20
Bag of Holding 10
Bag of Tricks 17
Broom of Flying 8
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 28, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 21*
Bag of Holding 10
Bag of Tricks 17
*Broom of Flying 6*
Carpet of Flying 17


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 28, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 21 -2 = 19*
Bag of Holding 10​*Bag of Tricks 17 +1 = 18​*​Broom of Flying 6
Carpet of Flying 17​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 19
Bag of Holding 10 + 1 = 11
Bag of Tricks 18
Broom of Flying 6
Carpet of Flying 17 - 2 = 15


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 29, 2019)

.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 19
*Bag of Holding 12+1=13*
Bag of Tricks 18
*Broom of Flying 4-2=2*
Carpet of Flying 15


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 19
Bag of Holding 14
Bag of Tricks 16
Broom of Flying 2
Carpet of Flying 15


----------



## Yardiff (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 19
Bag of Holding 14+1=15
Bag of Tricks 16
Broom of Flying 2-2=0
Carpet of Flying 15​


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 17
Bag of Holding 15
Bag of Tricks 17
Carpet of Flying 15


----------



## akr71 (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 17
*Bag of Holding 16*
*Bag of Tricks 15*
Carpet of Flying 15


----------



## OB1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 17
Bag of Holding 16-2=14
Bag of Tricks 15
Carpet of Flying 15+1=16


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 29, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 18*
Bag of Holding 14
*Bag of Tricks 13*
Carpet of Flying 16


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 29, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 18 -2 = 16​**​*Bag of Holding 14​*Bag of Tricks 13 +1 = 14
*Carpet of Flying 16​


----------



## Harzel (Jun 29, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 16
Bag of Holding 14
Bag of Tricks 14 +1 = 15
Carpet of Flying 16 - 2 = 14


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jun 30, 2019)

.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 16
Bag of Holding 16
Bag of Tricks 11
Carpet of Flying 14


----------



## akr71 (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 16
*Bag of Holding 17*
*Bag of Tricks 9*
Carpet of Flying 14


----------



## rczarnec (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 16
*Bag of Holding 15*
*Bag of Tricks 10*
Carpet of Flying 14


----------



## Maxperson (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 16
Bag of Holding 13
Bag of Tricks 11
Carpet of Flying 14


----------



## OB1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 16
Bag of Holding 13-2=11
Bag of Tricks 11
Carpet of Flying 14+1=15


----------



## chrisrtld (Jun 30, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 17*
Bag of Holding 11
*Bag of Tricks 9*
Carpet of Flying 15


----------



## Gradine (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 17
Bag of Holding 11
Bag of Tricks 10
Carpet of Flying 13


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jun 30, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 17 -2 = 15​*Bag of Holding 11​*Bag of Tricks 10 +1 = 11​**​*Carpet of Flying 13​


----------



## CleverNickName (Jun 30, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
*Bag of Holding 11+1=12*
Bag of Tricks 11
*Carpet of Flying 13-2=11*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
Bag of Holding 12
Bag of Tricks 11 - 2 = 9
Carpet of Flying 11 + 1 = 12


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jul 1, 2019)

.


----------



## Harzel (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
Bag of Holding 13
Bag of Tricks 7 + 1 = 8
Carpet of Flying 12 - 2 = 10


----------



## Tallifer (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
Bag of Holding 14
Bag of Tricks 6
Carpet of Flying 10


----------



## OB1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
Bag of Holding 14-2=12
Bag of Tricks 6
Carpet of Flying 10+1=11


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
Bag of Holding 10
Bag of Tricks 7
Carpet of Flying 11


----------



## akr71 (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
*Bag of Holding 1*
*Bag of Tricks 5*
Carpet of Flying 11


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 1, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15
Bag of Holding 7
Bag of Tricks 7
Carpet of Flying 11


----------



## jasper (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 15 -2 = 13 this does not cut the mustard
Bag of Holding 7
Bag of Tricks 7 + 1 = 8 tricky
Carpet of Flying 11


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 13
*Bag of Holding 7+1=8*
Bag of Tricks 8
*Carpet of Flying 11-2=9*


----------



## Gradine (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 13
Bag of Holding 8
Bag of Tricks 9
Carpet of Flying 7


----------



## chrisrtld (Jul 1, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 14*
Bag of Holding 8
*Bag of Tricks 7*
Carpet of Flying 7


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jul 1, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 14 -2 = 12*
Bag of Holding 8​*Bag of Tricks 7 +1 = 8
*Carpet of Flying 7​


----------



## Harzel (Jul 1, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 12
Bag of Holding 8
Bag of Tricks 8 + 1 = 9
Carpet of Flying 7 - 2 = 5


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jul 2, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 12
Bag of Holding 9
Bag of Tricks 9 - 2 = 7
Carpet of Flying 3 + 1 = 4


----------



## Tallifer (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 12
Bag of Holding 10
Bag of Tricks 5
Carpet of Flying 4


----------



## akr71 (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 12
*Bag of Holding 11*
*Bag of Tricks 3*
Carpet of Flying 4


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 12
Bag of Holding 9
Bag of Tricks 4
Carpet of Flying 4


----------



## jasper (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 12 -2 = 10
Bag of holding 9 + 1 = 10 Hey I need one for my D&D stuff.
Bag of Tricks 4
Carpet of Flying 4


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 2, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 10
Bag of holding 6
Bag of Tricks 6
Carpet of Flying 4


----------



## OB1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 10
Bag of holding 6-2=4
Bag of Tricks 6
Carpet of Flying 4+1=5


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 10
*Bag of holding 4+1=5*
Bag of Tricks 6
*Carpet of Flying 5-2=3*


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 2, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Friggin' bag of holding? WHAT IS YOUR STRANGE ... um... HOLD ON PEOPLE?



For me, it's the most iconic item on the list.  You mention a "bag of holding," everyone immediately knows you're making a D&D reference.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 2, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Jul 2, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 10
Bag of Holding 3
Bag of Tricks 7
Carpet of Flying 3


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jul 2, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 10 -2 = 8​*Bag of Holding 3​*Bag of Tricks 7 +1 = 8​*Carpet of Flying 3​


----------



## chrisrtld (Jul 2, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 9**​*Bag of Holding 3
​*Bag of Tricks 6​**​*Carpet of Flying 3​


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jul 3, 2019)

.​

​


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 4
Bag of Tricks 6 - 2 = 4
Carpet of Flying 3 + 1 = 4​


----------



## Harzel (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 4
Bag of Tricks 4 + 1 = 5
Carpet of Flying 4 - 2 = 2


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 3, 2019)

Getting close to the end...I think the next set of items will be a little harder for me to decide upon than this bout was.


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
*Bag of Holding 4+1=5*
Bag of Tricks 5
*Carpet of Flying 2-2=0*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 3, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tallifer (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 4
Bag of Tricks 4


----------



## jasper (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 5
Bag of Tricks 2


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 3
Bag of Tricks 3


----------



## akr71 (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
*Bag of Holding 4*
*Bag of Tricks 1*


----------



## rczarnec (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 2
Bag of Tricks 2


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 7
Bag of Holding 0
Bag of Tricks 3


----------



## Gradine (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 5
Bag of Tricks 4 




The top two we deserved.


----------



## OB1 (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 5-2=3
Bag of Tricks 4+1=5


----------



## chrisrtld (Jul 3, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 4*
*Bag of Tricks 3*


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 3, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ed Laprade (Jul 3, 2019)

*Alchemy Jug 4 -2 = 2
​Bag of Tricks 3 +1 = 4*


----------



## mortwatcher (Jul 3, 2019)

Alchemy Jug 2 -2 = 0
Bag of Tricks 4 +1 = 5

the final trick


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 4, 2019)

Ugh, it's about time.  That was painful to watch.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 8, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Jul 8, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Woah.
> 
> Bag of tricks won!
> 
> ...




Yeah, I was surprised to see that as well.  I figured the alchemy jug would take the top spot.


----------



## lowkey13 (Jul 8, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------

